# 2 year old Golden in Craigslist



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor boy!
I hope he will find a good home! Yep, neutering would help in getting him placed, but I doubt the owner will do it now, does not sound like it to me. 
I just don't care for putting adds for pets on Craig's list, sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please give them the contact info for Golden rescues in their area, you can find them listed here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So sad, there are so many dogs that need homes on Craigslist


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Killing me! I feel the need to help everyone.Hope he turns him over to a rescue


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> Killing me! I feel the need to help everyone.Hope he turns him over to a rescue


I know what you mean!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

Let us know what they say when you call them. What a beautiful boy!!!
If you can't take him, tell them about the Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We were going to get this poor guy. My husband called this afternoon and the owner said he was adopted last week. Let's hope he got a good home and has a wonderful life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Praying he got a good home, too! Hope they kept him! I always worry about adopters bringing dogs back-but then I'm a worry wart!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mika
> 
> Let us know what they say when you call them. What a beautiful boy!!!
> If you can't take him, tell them about the Golden Ret. Rescues.





goldencontriever3 said:


> We were going to get this poor guy. My husband called this afternoon and the owner said he was adopted last week. Let's hope he got a good home and has a wonderful life!


I guess that is why they did not return my phone calls. I did leave a few rescue groups in the Woodbridge areas numbers though.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I always feel sad when I see dogs being put up for adoption when the families move. Maybe it's not for me to judge and they have whatever difficulties but aren't the dogs part of the family too?? Hope he goes to a good home and be showered with lots of love.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Well just saw a post on craigslist giving up a 2.5 yrs male golden and 20 mth female. I believed they are not neutered since the person was planning to breed them. 

Golden Retrievers


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

What a beautiful boy- so glad he got adopted! He was from our general area, so I was tempted to call (of course, husband wouldn't have been thrilled, he said "one dog only").


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Luccagr said:


> Well just saw a post on craigslist giving up a 2.5 yrs male golden and 20 mth female. I believed they are not neutered since the person was planning to breed them.
> 
> Golden Retrievers


That's just sad. Sanger is about 50 miles from Dallas. Can rescue groups in Dallas help? I will send this info to Mylissyk. She may be able to advise what to do.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope someone will help. That one looks really skinny!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Sad to say, when CL listers are asking 1,000 for both or 600 each they usually aren't willing to surrender to a rescue. I wish the current owner would spay/neuter before putting them out there to the general public, and I most fervently hope they find a good home.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

booklady said:


> Sad to say, when CL listers are asking 1,000 for both or 600 each they usually aren't willing to surrender to a rescue. I wish the current owner would spay/neuter before putting them out there to the general public, and I most fervently hope they find a good home.


 yeah I realized that after looking at the price they had written down. I'm going to try calling them in any case, just to see if they'd be ready to give to a rescue. 


I wonder how they can suddenly lose the love for their babies and not worry whether they would end up in a puppy mill or bad home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myllisyk*

Yes, Please send them to Mylissyk and see if she knows of anyone that can help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are the Texas GR Rescues, don't know if they will be able to help these two or not because the owner is asking for a steep rehoming fee, but it's worth a try.


*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Texas*

Dallas/Ft Worth Metro GR Rescue, Inc. (DFWGRR)
Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance
Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
Gold Ribbon Rescue


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Luccagr said:


> I always feel sad when I see dogs being put up for adoption when the families move. Maybe it's not for me to judge and they have whatever difficulties but aren't the dogs part of the family too?? Hope he goes to a good home and be showered with lots of love.


I am not in any position to judge anybody else - and i know that sometimes people REALLY try and unfortunately cannot find a place that fits their personal situations so they have to re-home their dogs. However, there are people that I have known that just don't even try - it's like their pets are their last concern and these are the people that baffle me. I know that I would never life someplace where my animals couldn't live - to me they are like my children and I certainly wouldn't rehome my children (not that I have any right now lol) because I'm moving. I am fortunate that I have never been in a position where I have had to make that choice - I just hope these dogs find good homes!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Luccagr said:


> I always feel sad when I see dogs being put up for adoption when the families move. Maybe it's not for me to judge and they have whatever difficulties but aren't the dogs part of the family too?? Hope he goes to a good home and be showered with lots of love.


I know I go to work for my pets to have.




Luccagr said:


> Well just saw a post on craigslist giving up a 2.5 yrs male golden and 20 mth female. I believed they are not neutered since the person was planning to breed them.
> 
> Golden Retrievers


So sad


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I emailed the guy selling the 2 Goldens on Craigslist. I haven't heard back from them. They don't have a phone number listed. If I can get in touch with them, I will ask if they will be ready to give the dogs to a rescue, but I really have my doubts, considering the amount they are asking...


----------

